# Rare Pope/Westfield Merion bicycle



## sgrace21 (Sep 7, 2013)

Guys help me out with this one. Never seen one and cant find any info on it on the internet. Any help will be awesome. Dont have full pics of the bike as of yet because currently in pieces for complete tear down, clean and regrease. I know it is built by westfield company, every part on this bike is torrington.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 7, 2013)

*Westfield*

Can't wait for more picts


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 8, 2013)

Lets see pictures of the entire bike and provide the serial number so we will know the year.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes that would be interesting to see - the badge appears to be an older style than the tank and decal would suggest.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree it looks like someone put an old badge on a late 30's balloon tired Westfield built bike.


----------



## sgrace21 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here is more of this bicycle. I really doubt the badge is not original. neber seen pedals like this before also. made by torrington too. beautiful paint colors.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 8, 2013)

Edward K. Tryon & Company was a Philadelphia-based sporting goods store. A quick Google search turned up several old items with that name incl. football pants and combination knife/hatchet. Merion is apparently a section of Philadelphia where EK Tryon lived. The bike was probably a private-badged Pope Westfield named after that part of town.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a '50 girls Five Star Superb Super Equipped badged as a TruSport Hardware--Edw. K. Tryon, Phila Pa. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a very similar bike to yours, and it came with one of the same Torrington 15 pedals.  Different badge though.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 8, 2013)

I also wanted to add that it's kind of crazy that you just posted this bike because I just scored this tank http://www.ebay.com/itm/141054113493?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 for my bike and was wondering what the paint was suppose to look like, now I know.


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 8, 2013)

The red tank is a little different than the floating (not a hanging) tank on the 38-9 Marion. I have seen the red hanging tank on Westfield bikes badged as Elgins and some other lower level Westfields equipped with headlights (with internal batteries) and not equipped with deluxe hornlights. The red tank probably doesn't have the light switch and no hole for wire loom.


----------



## sgrace21 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks guys for the help. I will post more pics when finished.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Sep 19, 2013)

*amazing*

this bike has some of the coolest patina I've seen in a long time, very cool.

charlie


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 19, 2013)

Well it's a 1938 - 40 Westfield.

From the 1939 Westfield catalog


----------



## filmonger (Sep 19, 2013)

*RE: Marion*

Contact this person..... they seem to be related to the founder of the company. Maybe they can help.

http://genforum.genealogy.com/tryon/messages/395.html


----------



## sgrace21 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Thanks to all the help*

Thanks guys. Almost finished. Will post pics soon.


----------

